# מוצא חן בעיני



## shlomo

שלום לכולם

In my Hebrew lessons we learned how to translate "to like" into Hebrew : *X-**למצוא חן בעיני* (to find grace in X's eyes), such as :

I like this job = העבודה הזאת מוצאת חן בעיניי (litt. : this job finds grace in my eyes)

I would like to know if this is the only way to say in Hebrew "I like something" ? Indeed, this expression sounds a little bit "precious" to me, so I really wonder if it can be heard in the street or not.

Thank you !  /  ! תודה רבה


----------



## Nunty

Hi Shlomo. 

I understand what you mean, but it does not sound "precious" to us. It is a very common expression.


----------



## shlomo

Hi Nunty ! 

Thank you very much for your reply  תודה רבה על התשובה שלך

I really like the construction of this expression (and of many many others in Hebrew) and I really wanted to make sure that people would not laugh at me when I use this expression with them


----------



## Nunty

ממש לא! זה דווקא ימצא חן בעיניהם. ​


----------



## hadronic

Question : in this particular expression, is possible to change the construct possessive עיניי, ענייך... by the analytic possessive forms  העיניים שלי,שלך... ?


----------



## Tamar

> Question : in this particular expression, is possible to change the construct possessive עיניי, ענייך... by the analytic possessive forms העיניים שלי,שלך... ?


No, that's too strange.


----------



## origumi

hadronic said:


> Question : in this particular expression, is possible to change the construct possessive עיניי, ענייך... by the analytic possessive forms העיניים שלי,שלך... ?


If you'll say to someone עיניים שלי it may be understood as "my dear" or even "my beloved". This is under influence of Arabic עיוני `ayuni (same meaning) and literally means "you, who are precious to me as my own eyes, ...".


----------



## scriptum

Tamar said:


> No, that's too strange.


On the other hand, in kindergartens and primary schools you will hear phrases like:
היא מוֹצֶאחֶנֶת בעיניי


----------



## Nunty

Hadronic asked:





> Question : in this particular expression, is possible to change the construct possessive עיניי, ענייך... by the analytic possessive forms  העיניים שלי,שלך... ?


...to which Tamar replied:





> No, that's too strange.


Scriptum added:





> On the other hand, in kindergartens and primary schools you will hear phrases like:
> היא מוֹצֶאחֶנֶת בעיניי


...and that is just too cute. 

(Sorry, Hebrew mods. )


----------



## scriptum

Hi Nun,
Unfortunately, one has to choose between logic and fun. Tertium non datur.


----------

